# Mad Poodle



## Imoki (May 22, 2013)

Luckily there are no damages on Sophie (The Toy only bit Sophie's fur)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poodles are dogs - or puppies -and can be expected to behave as such. Even poodle puppies play bite, bark, and generally need to learn how to play politely with other dogs and with people. Lots of happy socialisation around other dogs and humans will help your aunt's pup grow up into a happy, well balanced adult dog - point her to www.dogstardaily.com for ideas on how to achieve this!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think a 3 month old puppy probably still has lots of play bites left to go. I would have as many play dates as possible. Make sure Sophie and your aunt's puppy both have safe retreat zones for when they want to have a time out. Step in if things get too worked up, but otherwise try to let them work it out.

When Lily and Peeves were not quite a year old family members came for a pool swim and cookout with their dogs (also both large dogs). Their female dog and Lily had a fairly intense time figuring each other out. One family member got pretty freaked out and wanted me to put Lily away in the house because they thought she was going to pick a fight and was upsetting their dog. I told the family member (in law by the way) that it was better to let the dogs work it out. Well, needless to say within five minutes they did exactly that. Everybody had a good time (except in law, who stayed pretty annoyed with me for the rest of the day). Moral of story, generally the dogs can figure it out.

I second fjm on Dog Star Daily.


----------

